# What Should I Get?



## EvoMan454 (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi, I'm comepletely new to this hobby and I would like to know what is a good track to use for starters. I don't want to start off with an oval, and the space I plan on using is 10x15 or should I start off smaller? Also, where would be a good place to get the track from? Thanks


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

I would start off smaller 

What scale (size) of trains are you interested in?

Here is a list of the most common ones:

Wikipedia Link

This photo will also help:










I like them all, and have models in G, HO, N


----------



## Stan kolak (Dec 4, 2007)

*beginner Q&A*

1o X 15X is a large area, start small. Keep in mind the walking area and "reach" areas needed to work on the layout. No track should be more than 30" from your body hip as you reach. An oval is boring after a while, bring in at least one set of switches for decision making when running.


----------



## spider63 (Dec 9, 2007)

I like o scale. It is easier to model and I have fewer problems, derailments, wiring, etc. I prefer 3 rail much less complicated


----------



## alfalfa (Jan 11, 2008)

For your very first layout I think you should start out with a 2' x 4' base and model in N scale using Atlas guage 80 and flextrak.
If you think that is too small try out a 2' x 8' base. You will be suprised how much you can do in that area with n scale.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

spider63 said:


> I like o scale. It is easier to model and I have fewer problems, derailments, wiring, etc. I prefer 3 rail much less complicated


Most definatly, O scale rocks for those reasons and more... G scale is too big to make a decent sized layout, and then HO is too small for me... I like to have some bulk to my trains


----------



## Russ (Nov 17, 2009)

10x15 might be a bit big for a first layout. Start with something a bit smaller and in the future when you are ready to expand your layout , you can just build a bigger base. HO and N scales are popular sizes for indoor layouts.

Good Luck


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

Russ, notice the original question was asked over 2 years ago. i'd think by now he made up his mind


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

tankist said:


> Russ, notice the original question was asked over 2 years ago. i'd think by now he made up his mind


Are you saying I'm not the only one who answers ancient posts?


----------

